# Nude celebrities...post them



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2009)

Rihana


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2009)

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 8, 2009)

Burt Reynolds


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 8, 2009)

min0 lee said:


>




Nice Big Mac she's got stashed there.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 25, 2010)

*Gary Coleman*


----------



## Saney (Jan 25, 2010)

that black girl was Rhianna? ain't that the girl who got busted up by that kneegrow?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 25, 2010)

That's her.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 25, 2010)

Okay, so it's not a _nude_ pic, but...


----------



## Curt James (Jan 25, 2010)

Another _not nude!_ This of Jennifer Tilly. Love her.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 25, 2010)

Adrienne Barbeau...


----------



## Curt James (Jan 25, 2010)

Mathilda May as Space Girl in the sci-fi flick Lifeforce...


----------



## Curt James (Jan 25, 2010)

Kim Basinger...


----------



## Curt James (Jan 25, 2010)

Honestly, I'm a booty man.


----------



## Saney (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm also a booty man


+8


----------



## Curt James (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Curt James (Jan 25, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> I'm also a booty man
> 
> 
> +8








_ARRRR!!!!_


----------



## Curt James (Jan 25, 2010)

Carmen Electra...


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 25, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Mathilda May as Space Girl in the sci-fi flick Lifeforce...



This girl is prolly the reason why I am attracted to this type of woman.  Dark hair, voluptuous, god damn.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 25, 2010)

Agreed. She was a space vampire? I'd be _history._ End of freaking story!










LOL  This must have been between takes. 

And, apparently, she's aged very well. This pic, I believe, is from just a few years back...


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 25, 2010)

Curt James said:


> LOL  This must have been between takes.



Holy shit I love her. Look how comfortable she is standing there completely naked and fine looking. Fan-fucking-tastic.


----------



## independent (Jan 25, 2010)

I love her pointy tits. you dont see that anymore.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 25, 2010)

Agreed. She's fucking perfect.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 25, 2010)

Ann Soetoro (Barack Obama's mama)


----------



## Hoglander (Jan 25, 2010)

Milla Jovovich


----------



## Saney (Jan 26, 2010)

Lol


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 26, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> I love her pointy tits. you dont see that anymore.



I honestly dont remember the points before and I watch this movie from time to time.  

I dont like them.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 26, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> I honestly *dont remember* the points before and I watch this movie from time to time.
> 
> I dont like them.



You _don't remember _them? 

For that, you get the pointy consequence! 






And another _on topic_ pic of Madonna...






Plus, is that *REALLY *_Obama's mama?_


----------



## Curt James (Jan 26, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> Milla Jovovich


----------



## Hoglander (Jan 26, 2010)

Well, nice post Curt. I hope yours doesn't get amputated like mine did.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Jan 26, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> I honestly dont remember the points before and I watch this movie from time to time.
> 
> I dont like them.



I love em, nice and supple


----------



## pitman (Jan 26, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Agreed. She's fucking perfect.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 26, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> Well, nice post Curt. I hope yours doesn't get *amputated *like mine did.



Please, don't ever use that word again. 

At least not in this thread, _okay?_


----------



## Curt James (Jan 26, 2010)

Bumping Rihanna to the new page. _Great googly moogly!_


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jan 27, 2010)

quantity not quality


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 7, 2010)

Brittany.


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 7, 2010)

Vida Guerro


----------



## lnvanry (Feb 7, 2010)

noice


----------

